# Rapido 9048DF Spare Parts & Repairs



## torwood (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi I have bought my fist motor home a 18 month old Rapido 9048DF and have just finished a 6 week tour on mainland Europe. Unfortunately I managed to dent one of the double floor side compartments on a campsite catching a low concrete kerbing- looking at it, it appears that it may be fairly easy to remove and replace the damaged part as it appears to be secured by 4 main bolts and a number of screws. 

Does anyone have any experience of doing such a repair and and suggestions or advice on where I can source a replacement part? 

Thanks


----------



## 120445 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not had any experience of DIY repairs on my 9048DF but I have found Wokingham Motorhomes very helpful in sourcing parts. Be prepared for a wait as they only get a delivery once per week.

Their website is www.rapidomotorhomes.com

Steve


----------

